# Is It Worth Spending Â£500 On A Watch?



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I am thinking about spending more on a watch than I've ever spent before.

My watch collection consists of several nice Seiko and Citizen watches an O&W M4 and a couple of RLTs but I'm looking for a jewel in the crown so to speak for around Â£500 which is a lot of money for me (if the wife knew I was thinking of spending this much on one watch, she'd have a fit, but what she doesn't know won't hurt her  ).

Anyway ideally , I would like an automatic chronograph by a well known brand name, this is where my problems really begin as I've looked around and I'd have to double my budget to get what I want.

So, what I want your help with is, is it really worth spending so much on a watch (what will I get for my money that my current watches don't give me?) .

To get an automatic chronograph for Â£500 I have narrowed it down to an RLT24 or an O&W Mirage 3.

Should I spend that kind of money on either of these, or go for a brand name even if it means it won't be a chronograph, I was thinking of an Oris Williams F1 for Â£495.

I like all three watches equally but can't make my mind up. What should I do? Or should I forget the idea and be happy with what I've got?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think it all depends what you hope to achieve by buying a brand name...

I expect it is the 'feel good' factor of owning one,

Its been debated at length as to weather or not you are actually getting more watch for your money, personally I doubt it but I do like wearing my Breitling









Another way to look at it is a RLT 24 is so much more exclusive than any major brand, same 'engine' as watches that cost 10 X as much, I love telling people that my RLTs are hand made by a chap in Bridlington 

Good luck with any decision, allways buy the one you like, also, buyers remorse is a terrible feeling









Weve all felt it


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

No


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

At one time I would have said no but the offer of 3 years 0% by a well known high street jeweller combined with my desire to own an Omega Speedmaster was too much for me to resist.

Have you considered a reduced Speedy.

A much maligned watch by enthusiats but unjustly so I reckon and you can pick them up within your budget.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

George (ESL) has got a Speedy Auto in the sales forum for Â£500


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> George (ESL) has got a Speedy Auto in the sales forum for Â£500


Yes I have, and surprisingly good quality too.

Shameless, I know...


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

Ricster said:


> Is It Worth Spending Â£500 On A Watch?


No, but hasn't stopped the audience that would read the question.........


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't think you need to spend that much to get a good watch.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> I don't think you need to spend that much to get a good watch.


So good to see such a Classic watch on display again Stan


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

My view is that you should spend what youre comfortable spending. One member of this forum (avid forum readers will know whom I mean and he may want to chime in here) recently got a watch that he felt uncomfortable wearing as he was concerned about having so much value on his wrist in case of damage or loss. I think it took the enjoyment out of owning it for him and he sold it on quite quickly.

Dont over stretch yourself when buying and only use your disposable income and you wont have the value problem hanging over you so badly.

Really you can buy a lot of watch for Â£500. You can get some great new items like you suggest and also some stunning used watches. I recently sold my Rolex Airking for a little more than this amount and there are countless Breitlings, Sinns, TAGs and others round this value if they float your boat, Roy also had a used Fortis chrono for Â£450 a while back, so its worth checking out the vintage and NOS section of Roys site as well as the new watches - and the beauty of used watches (especially the almost new and mint ones) is that most of them have already done their depreation in case you decide to sell.

Good luck with what you choose!


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks for all your suggestions so far, keep them coming







.

I have seen the Speedy in the sales forum, what are the dimensions of that one?


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Ricster said:


> Thanks for all your suggestions so far, keep them coming
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's 37mm, often referred to as the reduced, being slightly smaller than the pro, but looks fine on the wrist and I would suggest still of 'man' proportions not mid sized. I have one, and it is by far my best watch.

One thing I do agree with though is that because it is so nice, it tends to stay in its box and doesn't get the wrist time it deserves.


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Or try something vintage - here are three chronographs from the late 60s to early 80s which I've bought this year - all under Â£500 - and with vintage you are likely to at least recover the cost if you want to sell them on later...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Three very nice examples there Psychlist







I'm also taking this advice on board as well. A couple of years ago I wouldn't dream of spending Â£500 on a watch I would of just wasted it on beer and other things.

However I've now changed and after now becoming interested in watches I'm now more prepared to spend that type of money as I see it's not just lost. Not only will I get to wear something of quality \ great design and high workmanship. I will also get a great pleasure from it with out the hangover


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> I don't think you need to spend that much to get a good watch.


AAAAAARRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH

Suddenly.........I feel ill


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

An interesting thread gents. A good friend of mine has a gold Daytona that cost goodness knows how much. I've been fortunate enough to handle and wear it and there is no doubting the quality of the engineering and the feel good factor of it on the wrist. While I respect his decision, it wouldn't be my choice of watch, (for a number of reasons), one of the most important being the cost to satisfaction ratio.

The monetary *cost* of any watch to each of us different, although the prices paid may well be the same. That is to say that our personal circumstances might be such that Â£500 represented a significant cost to me because I may be in a low income bracket, whereas to you fellas it might represent a night out, a decent curry and a ride home in a Nissan Bluebird









The point I'm trying to make is that for me, how much something *costs*, (not its price) can, influence how much perceived enjoyment I get from it. If to me it is *expensive*, then my expectation is that I will derive a lot of enjoyment from it. If I get that enjoyment, then I qualify the outlay as â€œworth itâ€. If I donâ€™t, then the outlay was essentially a failure and the watch, (or whatever), â€œnot worth itâ€.

Its *expense* to me also influences how I behave with said item. As Iâ€™ve said elsewhere Iâ€™m pondering a Planet Ocean at the moment. Now Â£1500 â€" 1800 represents a fair outlay to me. I wouldnâ€™t therefore wear a PO while I was out digging over the veg plot. If I earned lots more money however, I might perhaps consider a Â£1500 watch a *beater* !! That behavioral influence also factors into my overall enjoyment. If Iâ€™d bought and owned the previously mentioned Daytona right now, Iâ€™d be so fearful about dinging it, Iâ€™d probably rarely stick it on my wrist. That would consequently reduce my enjoyment since I buy watches to wear rather than just own.

For me, all this boils down to the situation where I actually enjoy my Â£30 Vostok just as much as I do my Datejust since within their particular niches they absolutely fulfill the expectation I placed on them.

I think it therefore comes down to what one is expecting from this Â£500+ watch. If it represents the absolute zenith, (sorry







), of ones budget in terms of watches then its likely to be carrying a heavy load in terms of â€œenjoyment expectationâ€. In my personal experience I think it comes down to understanding the what and why of the purchase. Thinking it through well before hands works best for me.

Sorry this was so long winded!

Rich.

(The other angle to all this of course is â€œbig brandâ€ prices and why they are what they are. Iâ€™m not going there now as its been done to death on many an occasion, but for me its one of the biggest reasons why my wallet stayed in my pocket when I was looking at a Planet Ocean last weekend!).


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I think I'm probably the person that Jon's referring to and the watch in question was a Â£2500 Omega Speedmaster Broadarrow - which is undoubtedly a fantastic watch but I don't think it's worth Â£2500! I certainly wasn't happy about wearing that much money on my wrist - my car cost less than that - and did sell it on pretty quickly. I hasten to add that I didn't pay that much for it & unfortunately I didn't sell it for that much either









As regards you spending Â£500 on a chronograph then I would say that if you can comfortably afford it, and want/like the watch enough, then go for it - however if it's going to cause strife/grief with the missus & financial hardship then don't. Â£500 is a lot of money for me and would be the maximum I'd now want to spend on a single watch. I have spent more on them in the past - both my Marinemaster and my original automatic Japy cost more - but interestingly enough I've now sold/traded both of them (having said that I'd buy another example of each if I could afford to!). Part of the buzz for me in watch collecting seems to stem from the fact that I can get just as much enjoyment from a watch costing Â£80 as some people can get from one costing Â£800. Just because a watch costs a lot doesn't mean that I'm going to enjoy it, or like it, more.

Not sure this helps your decision much! I would say that if you can comfortably afford to buy it, then do so & enjoy wearing it, but remember that it's only a watch and all it does is tell the time. Also do you actually have use for a chronograph? I have four chronographs in my collection - two vintage mechanicals (one of which is a military timer so not a watch as such) & two modern quartz jobbies - I rarely if ever wear/use any of them & if I do wear them I never use the chronograph functions.


----------



## djacks42 (Nov 21, 2005)

Ricster said:


> Thanks for all your suggestions so far, keep them coming
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check out a Hamilton Khaki (7750) for around that price new.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Griff said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think you need to spend that much to get a good watch.
> ...


Admit it Griff, you love it, you`ve posted photo`s of it enough times yourself


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

djacks42 said:


> Ricster said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all your suggestions so far, keep them coming
> ...


That looks great







Just the style I was looking for.

Reading through all the replies though, I'm having a slight change of heart as Â£500 is a lot of money for me.

However, if I carry on buying the watches for the price I have been, I'll still have spent Â£500 in a couple of buys time and be thinking that I could have bought a Â£500 watch by now and I'll be back to square one







.

There have been some excellent replies/suggestions so I'll weigh it all up over the next couple of days until I can finally come up with a decision one way or the other. Thanks.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

IMO the best Â£500 chronographs (in no particular order) 40mm and above









O&W Mirage MkIII (40mm)

Sinn 103St (41mm)

RLT 24 (40mm)

O&W ID3066C (40mm)

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto Chronograph (42mm version)


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Lots of good suggestions here, and I'll add the Sinn 356 which retails around Â£550 new (one is on my wish-list for the year).


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> ... Also do you actually have use for a chronograph? I have four chronographs in my collection - two vintage mechanicals (one of which is a military timer so not a watch as such) & two modern quartz jobbies - I rarely if ever wear/use any of them & if I do wear them I never use the chronograph functions.


No, it's just the style I like best







I like the extra sub dials and the extra buttons, it just adds more interest to the watch for me and looks more sporty :tongue1:

If money was no object I'd buy something like this although it's a bit big and I'd prefer it on a bracelet!










I have been admiring these too which is much more within reach, not automatic I know but I do like it 










Oh, I also like this Seiko, now I'm looking at quartz watches









I don't think I know what I want


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Ricster said:


> Is It Worth Spending Â£500 On A Watch?


If you want value then buy secondhand.

Buy wisely and make a profit if you ever sell it.

If anyone wants to sell me a Vacheron Constantin Tour de l'Ile for Â£500 then I'm game.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

If you can afford it and it's not going to upset the other half then Why not? Everybody deserves a treat now and then. If you get one that reputedly holds it's value then you can sell it you get tired of it and buy a new one. [but where will it end??!!]









Andrew.


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

A while ago I wouldn't have considered spending Â£500 on a watch, but as this watch collecting bug takes its hold, my upper limit seems to have increased (Where will it end







.......bankruptsy probably







). I guess I would consider my upper limit to be that which Ican justify finacially, can justify to the other half and justify to myself (and my concience







).

When I first got bitten by the bug, I'd would rather have had 5 Â£100 watches than one Â£500 watch........now I have a reasonable collection (a variety of styles that appeal to me and one for each occasion) I'd rather have one Â£500 watch. (that was right for me then and this is right for me now.............but I'm certainly not saying that from now on I'll only buy Â£500+ watches!!!!









Consider the purchse carefully. If you want it and can afford it and wont feel guilty or too scarred to wear it then go for it. If not then hang on a while - they'll always be somethng else that catches your eye and in my experience a cheaper watch can be as rewarding as a more expensive one.

I guess its a question of what feels right and what you're comfortable with at the time.









BTW all being well I hope to get my first Â£500 watch soon 

good luck,

Mark.


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

Do not waste your money. After a few wears on the wrist, you WILL be disappointed that this Â£500 fantasy isn't bringing the enjoyment you thought it would. To try and save money, you will sell it on for Â£300 - Â£350. An instant loss of Â£200.

Instead, spend this Â£200 on a pair of airline tickets to a European city and spend the other Â£300 on a decent hotel, food and drink for a weekend with your missus. You will gain considerably more happiness and store far more happy memories doing this than wasting your money on a Â£500 watch.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The Citizen Calibre 2100 is an excellent watch IMO (although not in the same league as others mentioned in this thread) one thing I especially like is the fact that it actually ticks like a mechanical watch when the chrono function is on, very cool









*Citizen AV0031-69AW,Calibre 2100 Eco-Drive Chronograph*


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

r1ch said:


> Now Â£1500 â€" 1800 represents a fair outlay to me. I wouldnâ€™t therefore wear a PO while I was out digging over the veg plot.


That defeats the purpose of buying the watch. You buy it to wear it. A PO presents itself as a tool watch. Principally for diving but a general purpose tool watch as well. What is the point of buying it if you won't wear it in a common environment?

Â£1500 â€" 1800 is a swagload of cash for me as well. However, I have no qualms about using my current daily wearer (or a PO for that matter) everywhere for anything at anytime.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Justin said:


> Do not waste your money. After a few wears on the wrist, you WILL be disappointed that this Â£500 fantasy isn't bringing the enjoyment you thought it would. To try and save money, you will sell it on for Â£300 - Â£350. An instant loss of Â£200.
> 
> Instead, spend this Â£200 on a pair of airline tickets to a European city and spend the other Â£300 on a decent hotel, food and drink for a weekend with your missus. You will gain considerably more happiness and store far more happy memories doing this than wasting your money on a Â£500 watch.


However much I try to find flaw in that arguement, I fail. A watch is just a watch, unless you are a sad, lonley, individual that won't realise that life is finite.









A life get we should, devout padawan?

You bet your arse we should, especially those that have nothing better to do than pick arguements with people we've never even met.

Get a grip folks.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Justin said:
> 
> 
> > Do not waste your money. After a few wears on the wrist, you WILL be disappointed that this Â£500 fantasy isn't bringing the enjoyment you thought it would. To try and save money, you will sell it on for Â£300 - Â£350. An instant loss of Â£200.
> ...


Sounds reasonable but there are some people who do not wish or are, for whatever reason unable, to `get a life` and who get a lot of pleasure from their hobbies, is that sad? not really IMO, just different









Having said that there are those in this world whose hobbies seem include, the need , as you say Stan to _" pick arguements with people we`ve never even met"_









Now that, IHMO is sad


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> The Citizen Calibre 2100 is an excellent watch IMO (although not in the same league as others mentioned in this thread) one thing I especially like is the fact that it actually ticks like a mechanical watch when the chrono function is on, very cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, now this brings me back to one of my original questions. *Why* is this watch not in the same league as other more expensive watches mentioned in this thread? What is it about these other watches that makes people spend the money on them and not settle for lesser priced watches which appear just as good?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ricster said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > The Citizen Calibre 2100 is an excellent watch IMO (although not in the same league as others mentioned in this thread) one thing I especially like is the fact that it actually ticks like a mechanical watch when the chrono function is on, very cool
> ...


A good question, I can only say that although it is an excellent watch and I didn`t mind paying Â£299 for it ( Roy did have some in for a lot less but I missed them







) I wouldn`t pay Â£500 for one whereas I would for some of the other watches mentioned.









That`s not to say they are really any better it`s just I`d be prepared to pay more for one, sorry not really a good answer I know


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i guess it depends what Â£500 means to you ,to some ppl its pocket money ,my watch purchases are limited by what i can afford ,if i was loaded then a Â£500 watch would be a beater







as it is Â£500 is a major investment for one watch,but one i would make for the right deal.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I've just come home after trying on a couple of watches in town.

First of all I popped into H.Samuel to try on the Citizen 2100









Lovely looking watch, nice big substantial watch with lots of interest with wavy pattern on the dial and recessed sub dials, well worth the Â£299 asking price, gorgeous.

Next I went into Goldsmiths to try on an Oris F1 chronograph










The service was much better, I felt like a star. The assistant rolled out a mat to put on the counter and put on a white glove like a snooker referee! Then he produced a stunning watch which had flexible lugs to fit the wrist perfectly. The watch itself had a nice textured dial and a clear back to view the mechanical movement, lovely. However the price for this one was jst over Â£1000.

Just for good measure I tried on a more affordablre Oris which was the Oris F1 like this for Â£495










This looked a lot like the much bigger chrono but without the sub dials , again this one had flexi lugs. This was a lovely watch too but after trying on the larger Oris and Citizen it didn't feel substantial enough even on my fairly small wrists.

I'm glad I tried on the Oris' but given my budget I think I'd be better off going for the Citizen as it ticked all the right boxes and for the money looks like a much more expensive watch.

If I had a spare grand lying around I'd probably opt for the Oris Chronograph


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

Ricster said:


> I am thinking about spending more on a watch than I've ever spent before.
> 
> My watch collection consists of several nice Seiko and Citizen watches an O&W M4 and a couple of RLTs but I'm looking for a jewel in the crown so to speak for around Â£500 which is a lot of money for me (if the wife knew I was thinking of spending this much on one watch, she'd have a fit, but what she doesn't know won't hurt her  ).
> 
> ...


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

I am sure MANY will shout at me, but Japanese watches don't even come into the equation, as far as I am concerned. Oris are great watches and I really love them; that is a great choice and, most important, great value for money too. Omegas are part of "those brands" that are over priced.

Some brands I have never heard of and they don't even have a site on the Internet.

Old brands like Longines and Tissot come to mind, but at your price, you will find that they are quartz movements. Same applies to brands like Sector, Invicta, Roamer and Breil.

You will find VERY nice models - automatic chronographs - in the Revue-Thommen range. Cheaper, from the same factory, there is also Grovana (look them up on the Internet).

I am not crazy about chronographs - I am much into divers and, YES, I would spend Â£3,000 on a nice Ulysse Nardin Blue Max any day.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> those brands" that are over priced


As long as there are people to buy them there is no such thing as a overpriced anything....

If product 'X' sells then therefore its not overpriced ( to the buyer anyway) 

Its all about individual perspective....


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Troll alert

ENY55V is Neil


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think your obsessed Andy


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

As long as there are people to buy them there is no such thing as a overpriced anything....

If product 'X' sells then therefore its not overpriced ( to the buyer anyway) 

Its all about individual perspective....

Hi Jason (again) - what you say is "almost" corect. Having read some comments on fantastic Â£19 Seiko watches, I don't think these buyers will go for a UN Freak or a Chanel J12.

I believe that some brands are over priced (take Rolex and Omega, for example) - but let me finish to read a book on Psychology about pricing strategies and I will share my findings.



Andy said:


> Troll alert
> 
> ENY55V is Neil


Hi Amdy. I am Ray from London, nice to meet you.

Who is Neil!? Please let me know so that I will stay away from him. Nice choice of logo - great car! .. but that would probably be a different Forum


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats exactly what I mean though, its all individual

So its difficult for 'us' to comment and make a objective comment to the question as its a different answer for everyone...I think.....Im confused now









PS Do you have another name we can call you? I dont feel right saying 'Hi ENY55V'


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Do you spend Â£10,000 on a car when one at half that price will be just as efficient ?

See how futile this argument is.

Let's let people buy what they want to buy.

They're earning their own money FFS


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Thats exactly what I mean though, its all individual
> 
> So its difficult for 'us' to comment and make a objective comment to the question as its a different answer for everyone...I think.....Im confused now
> 
> ...


Hello Guys - I am RAY from London, married, one young daughter, drive BMW and Voyager (not at the same time). I like motorbikes and watches and read Psychology. Email me with your details if you like, it would be nice to know who you are.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Ray,

1980 TR7 convertable?


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

ENY55V

I reckon BMW's are way overpriced for what they are


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Hi Ray,
> 
> 1980 TR7 convertable?


SORRY !!! FAR TOO COLD for my taste - some snow in London and it is nice to have heated seats


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Definately Neil.

No doubt about it


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Sorry,I thought ENY was your number plate, it comes back as a TR7


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Whether or not something is seen as overpriced or good value is more about perceptions than anything else. There is no doubt premium brands use the psychology of pricing, if it is expensive it must be good ... right? ... but they rely more on creating an image/lifestyle associated with the brand. How else can the likes if Bvulgari and Chanel sell watches at the price they do?

Anyway I don't like marketing and customers







so I will wind my neck in


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

Andy said:


> ENY55V
> 
> I reckon BMW's are way overpriced for what they are


Give me a brand and model and I have driven it. They may not be cheap but they are surely reliable. From a 518 in 1996 I went to SAAB 9000 in 1999 and - GLADLY so - back to BMW 528 in 2002. Other cars have proved to be nice (Alfa Romeo 164 3.0 V6) and (Mercedes S320) but it is nice to feel "young" with a large car under your bum and a good, fast and reliable engine.











JoT said:


> Whether or not something is seen as overpriced or good value is more about perceptions than anything else. There is no doubt premium brands use the psychology of pricing, if it is expensive it must be good ... right?
> 
> As I am trying to read five different psychology books at the same time, it will be a while before I can give an answer and be able to have a constructive argument.
> 
> ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

mmmmmm.... are you in the DVLA !? and can check all number plates ?? That could be useful.

Public domain check 

Its fun to put in old cars youve owned and see them come up...

http://www.rac.co.uk/web/carbuying/vehicle...s?supplier=goog


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

ENY55V

I never said BMW's were unreliable.

Just that they are overpriced.

I ride a BMW motorcycle and whilst I love it, I am prepared to admit that for a lot less money, I could have bought the Japanese equivalent and it would have been just as good.

Like it or not, no matter how much we like to lecture others on how to spend their money, we are all as guilty as one another when it comes to being taken in by marketing hype.


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

jasonm said:


> mmmmmm.... are you in the DVLA !? and can check all number plates ?? That could be useful.
> 
> Public domain check
> 
> ...


WOW !!!









THANKS !!









it works - Great


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Well you've had a lot of conflicting advice, all of it well intended and sincere.

However you wouldn't be considering spending this kind of dosh if you couldn't afford it. My own philosophy is that during the average month I can save about half a week's wages towards 'stuff'. By 'stuff' I mean things for myself, such as clothes, car expenditure, holiday spending money, and yes, even watches. Now I have no problem in spending some of this money on a present for my wife and if she wanted a diamond eternity ring at Â£500 (nearly had to buy this just before Xmas, luckily the lost one turned up...) then she could have it. Equally if I wanted to spend Â£500 on a watch then I would, however I do not smoke and I rarely drink so I don't take a lot out of the family income for myself.

It all depends on how long it took you to earn the Â£500 that the watch cost - the higher your salary then the easier it is to justify it to yourself. Only you can decide, but if I were you then I would save a little bit longer and for Â£800 you could look at a lot more watches.

Whatever you buy, please post a picture so we can all see.


----------



## watch lover (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi All,

This is my first post here. I am very impressed by some of the threads here and the way you all seem friendly and genuine.

I am a watch freak I own around 20 of the things and cant stop buying them. This week I went totlay bananas and bought an Oris Mark Webber limited edition. I am furious to write that though the watch is brilliantly made and looks a million dollars its time keeping is awful?! +15 secs per day. I own around 6 Tissot and for the money I suggest IMHO that they are a very good value buy. For 500 pounds you could purchase the Valjoux Le Locle Chrono, I own one and it is a better time keeper than my Oris? The most accurate watch I own, for an automatic, is the Le Locle normal non chrono watch, +1 sec per day and this for around 250pounds and an ETA movement as apposed to the supposedly better quality Valjoux.

I notice Oris is mentioned a lot here do I take it that the membership like the brand. The reason I bought the Mark Webber was my first ever watch some 41 years ago was an Oris. I do think they are very good value for money.

Is it worth spending 500 on a watch, yes if you possibly can. I dont smoke nor drink so I bloomin well deserve some vice? Life is not theatre this is not a rehearsal we get only the one shot. Go for it. In fact if 500 is your limit add on an extra 100 and feel realy naughty but oh so nice when you wear it!! What value do you place on yourself. Go on go mad?! To end buy what makes you 'feel' good with yourself.

Best wishes to you all,

Watch lover


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

welcome to







W L

Oris are indeed highly regarded by most members on here, as for the time keeping, it may get better.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome Watch Lover...

Ive a good solution for bad time keeping...I dont care









15 secs a day I wouldnt notice at all









I change watches every few days so Im always adjusting them anyway...

Like PG said, it might 'run in' in time...

Are you a F1 fan then?

We have a long running F1 thread in the lifestyle forum that is fun


----------



## watch lover (Apr 19, 2006)

pg tips said:


> welcome to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi PG,

Thanks for the welcome.

Best wishes to you.



jasonm said:


> Welcome Watch Lover...
> 
> Ive a good solution for bad time keeping...I dont care
> 
> ...


Hi Jasonm,

Thanks for the welcome.

I do like cars but F1.......more or less. I just took to the watch when I saw it in the shop window. Very handsome beast!! Very good spec too.

Best wishes.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Watch Lover and welcome to the







forum. I've see the Oris in a few magazines very nice it is indeed







Have you tried leaving the watch upside down \ on it's side to see if the time keeping get's better. I myself dont do this but I know other people do to see if it improves.


----------



## watch lover (Apr 19, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Hi Watch Lover and welcome to the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Phil,

Thanks for the welcome.

My reply is very much 'tongue in cheek'. What could I do IF it did improve while on its side or upside down? Learn to walk on my hands I suppose? lol, I know where you are comming from but the logic of this well known fact eludes me. Seriously, even if the watch did perform better while at 89.5 degrees what good what that be? I have a human wrist and the watch industry needs to design watches that work on wrists. Again I do truly understand your point, I have read several forums where experts ask members to do the same thing. I just find it very odd? A little like taking ones car to the garage with a noise and the mechanic saying well the noise stops when the engine is turned of or if you dont use third gear etc.

I could be missing the point though?...............

I agree its a nice watch. What are you wearing? Again thanks so much for the warm welcome.

Watch lover.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

WatchLover, the idea is that so long as you take it off when you go to bed then you can set it where its gains/loses time and then the variation will even out a bit....

Ie if on wrist you gain 15secs a day... yet led on its back it loses 10secs overnight and say on its crown side on the bedside table you gain 5secs a night then youd leave it on its back and overall you would have a 5secs gain in 24hrs... much better.









Personally when I started this watch collecting lark I was apaulled with mechanical watch timekeeping and craved the accuracy of quartz... now i dont really mind as even quartz drifts. I now have some of the most accurate watches ever made (B1 and Spring Drive) but in reality a few mins a month wouldnt matter much to my lifestyle. 

Also mechanical watches wear in and the timekeeping improves with use,give it a month of full on wear and see how it behaves after that.


----------



## watch lover (Apr 19, 2006)

JonW said:


> WatchLover, the idea is that so long as you take it off when you go to bed then you can set it where its gains/loses time and then the variation will even out a bit....
> 
> Ie if on wrist you gain 15secs a day... yet led on its back it loses 10secs overnight and say on its crown side on the bedside table you gain 5secs a night then youd leave it on its back and overall you would have a 5secs gain in 24hrs... much better.
> 
> ...


Hi JonW,

Thanks for the kind words. Though I am passionate about watches I cant realy see me every night trying to find a way that makes my beloved ticker +or-?

I do understand your valid point though.

Thank you for your attention Jon, Best wishes


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

watch lover said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > WatchLover, the idea is that so long as you take it off when you go to bed then you can set it where its gains/loses time and then the variation will even out a bit....
> ...


Anytime m8. What you can do it put it next to your beside alarm clock and mentally note the seconds and see what it says in morning. takes 2 secs. but like I said I dont bother these days. I tell the time on my PC, watches are mostly for fun....


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Barryboy said:


> Well you've had a lot of conflicting advice, all of it well intended and sincere....
> 
> Whatever you buy, please post a picture so we can all see.


Wow, I thought this thread had finished ages ago.

I have actually bought my Â£500 watch and posted pics on other threads!

I decided to got for a *Sinn Flieger 356 II* with it's lovely copper dial and Valjoux 7750 movement.

I don't regret buying it for a second , it's everything I was hoping it would be although I'm not quite sure it's worth nearly Â£600


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Lovely choice Ricster....


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Russ said:


> Lovely choice Ricster....


Thanks Russ


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

Let's give it 4 months till the big flip









Enjoy.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Dam that copper dial looks good







also like the how the crown and pushers seem to be extended from the case









Good choice


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Justin said:


> Let's give it 4 months till the big flip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We`re not talking Jot here, he might keep it


----------

